
Moving 65,000 Microsofties to DevOps on the Public Cloud - devopslife
https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/articles/devopsmsft/moving_65000_microsofties_to_devops
======
devopslife
A lot of interesting tidbits in here about how Microsoft thinks about scaling
up DevOps.

In particular, it's fascinating that the overhead from multiple repositories
was so difficult that they consolidated into one 270 GB repo.

